# Ovulation after D&C



## Twinkie210

I am not really TTC yet (I am waiting on my first AF post D&C), but I was wondering how long it took people to ovulate after the procedure? Or if they even did ovulate? I am only 12 days post D&C and still have some spotting. I haven't taken a hpt, so I don't know if my Hcg levels have dropped to 0 or not. But this morning I was having what felt like O pain. I am trying to tract my BBT, but my sleep patterns are all messed up right now. It seems like it is way to early to O after a D&C, but I wanted to ask for your advice. I normally O late in my cycle (around CD 21), but I wasn't sure if the MC could effect my O date?

I know everyone is different, just want to know what you experienced! I also might go buy a hpt to see if they are still coming up positive.


----------



## heavyheart

hi, sorry for you loss :hugs:

My experience was that i dont think i ovulated after d&c, i bled for 2wks i stopped the day before calander day i would normaly ov so i was hopeful, wee bedded every day over that time, i even had ewcm so when my af didnt show when it should have been due i was very hopeful but something told me i wasn't i got more doubtful as test day approached. My af turned up though, i was surprisingly happy, just felt like iam starting from a fresh cycle now. Iam still not sure i will ovulate this month either as iam not using anything to track it we feel for us its best to try not over think it and get stressed and just enjoy getting there together 

wishing you all the luck for when your ready :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I am just anxious to start a new cycle, so we can start trying again. I think it is just wishful thinking on the O pain. The only time I have ever ovulated that early was the month I came off BCP. I don't even think my hormones are back to 0 yet. The thought of waiting weeks for AF is just very depressing!


----------



## SweetJennie

I suspect I ovulated 21 days after my D&C. I won't know for sure until AF shows. But I had all the typical O things happen and my gyno said she could feel my left ovary and she suspected that I would ovulate soon based on my exam after the miscarriage. So I'm thinking I did. Hope everyone else gets their O back and their BFPs shortly there after.


----------



## cliqmo

My periods fell into sink straight away after the D&C, so although I haven't been monitoring ovulation with OPKs I assume they fell into line too :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for all the replies. I was having some discharge that looked like eggwhite CM, but I am still spotting so it is hard to tell. Ugh! I hate the waiting!


----------



## SweetJennie

I had disgustingly thick CM right before my actual fertile CM. This is prolly TMI but it was so thick you couldn't even really pull it apart. The normal fertile CM came after.


----------



## lilmamatoW

So sorry about your loss. I was heartbroken for a long time after my loss. I thought I ovulated about a month after my D&C, but it wasn't the case, as bloodtests later proved. I found this website to be helpful after my loss. https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for the link, I am only trying to track ovulation for the purpose of knowing when AF will arrive. We are waiting until after the first cycle to try again. I am just anxious to know when that will be.


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Twinkle, i think we both had our op on the same day. So really big hugs xx
My spotting seems to have stopped on cd10. I am so wondering about ov too. I did one hpt ic a few days ago, was the only one i had, and that still showed positive. So going by other posts etc, the hpt should be neg and then the 'cycle' begins - or maybe i am confused about that. 
If i count the day of the surgery as cd 1 (and possibly lost the foetus a day or two before that, then I am now cd12. Normally I ov cd13-15 and my cycles are 26-28 days. Now I would have thought i would ov later this cycle because of the preg hormones in my system, and no point doing opk poas as they will probably show +ve with the preg hormones. Anyway, to my surprise i have rather wet cm (sorry tmi), so on the look out for ewcm over the next couple of days. We have dtd as I just couldn't not once the bleeding had stopped. It had been a while as I was too anxious when preg. Hope your body gets back to your normal routine asap. Because we're both on the same dates/time frame I'll let you know how things go for me. I am temping some days, just to see what my body is doing. I have my follow up apt with dr tomorrow. Its all so hard, I am still v upset and I know that will continue, looking forward to ttc and getting back our sexual intimacy is all part of healing for us. Take care xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks threebirds! I broke down and bought a pregnancy test just to see if it was neg yet (my DH thinks I am crazy!). Took it this morning and it was positive (it only took like 15 seconds for that second line to pop up) So I guess my Ovulation pains were definately in my head.:wacko: Do you know what your hormone levels were when you first MC. Mine were over 20,000 and still rising (MMC) 5 days before my D&C, so I am wondering if that has an impact on how long the hormones take to go to 0.

I just hate waiting and not knowing. We are waiting one cycle before we try again (suggested by my doc), and I am just anxious to get everything moving along. Like you I am still very upset over the MC, and I am sure I will be for awhile, but I can't wait to get pg again. While I am sad for this loss, it has made me more determined to have another. I go to the Dr. tomorrow for a follow up and have a huge list of questions for him!


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Twinkle
I did a htp and opk this morning and both were +ve, so like you, I guess Im not oving and that it will take a while for the hormones to settle. I don't know what the actual figures are and wasn't given them at any stage. Maybe I should ask. I had my Dr apt this morning. They don't have any test results back yet from the hospital / lab but will let me know when they do. I also need blood test / blood count done and that's tomor. I am experiencing quite a lot of dizzy spells & am also on iron tabs. Like you we just want to get back trying. So hopefully will get that neg hpt soon. What all do you want to ask dr? Good luck with your apt. xxxxx


----------



## jaybeee

Twinkie210 said:


> I am not really TTC yet (I am waiting on my first AF post D&C), but I was wondering how long it took people to ovulate after the procedure? Or if they even did ovulate? I am only 12 days post D&C and still have some spotting. I haven't taken a hpt, so I don't know if my Hcg levels have dropped to 0 or not. But this morning I was having what felt like O pain. I am trying to tract my BBT, but my sleep patterns are all messed up right now. It seems like it is way to early to O after a D&C, but I wanted to ask for your advice. I normally O late in my cycle (around CD 21), but I wasn't sure if the MC could effect my O date?
> 
> I know everyone is different, just want to know what you experienced! I also might go buy a hpt to see if they are still coming up positive.

Hi Twinkie, sorry for your loss.I am in the same boat as you, I miscarried 4 1/2 weeks ago but am feeling as though I ovulated last week as now feeling very 'hormonal'. I also miscarried back in March and my AF came 5 weeks later, I normally have a 34/35 day cycle. They say it can take up to 3 weeks for pregnancy hormone to leave your system? give it 5 or 6 weeks and it should be with you xx


----------



## Twinkie210

threebirds, thanks for your response! Most of my questions have to do with all the symptoms I have been having. (no appetite, nausea, weight loss- I have lost 13 lbs so far!, backaches, headaches, hot flashes etc) I actually feel worse now than I did when I was pregnant! I called the Dr. last week concerned that I might have an infection (I had one after I had my son) but the nurse said as long as I wasn't running a fever or had heavy bleeding I should be ok. Then I also have more questions about TTC and what to expect the next time I get pregnant. 

jaybeee- I usually have 31-34 day cycles and ovulate any where from day 21-24. I kind of hope this miscarriage resets my cylces, and I ovulate a little sooner. I also typically have only an 11 or 12 day leutal phase, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my leutal phase gets a little longer too. I am pretty sure it will take 5 or 6 weeks for me to get all sorted out, but I am holding out hope that it will happen sooner!


----------

